# please...I need your help (URGENT!!)



## kathy_ahm (Feb 21, 2008)

hi everyone, 

im a university student in HK and im doing a survey about expats in HK for my thesis project. so if you have some time, please fill in the online survey below. its short, its interesting, and it will take you less than 5 minutes!!!


ur help will be of great importance to my study!! thanks a lot in advance!

(SNIP - Sorry Kathy, this requires registration with personal info and can be interpreted as an information collecting source)


----------

